
Inflammation and vitamin D: the infection connection (2014) - fpoling
https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007%2Fs00011-014-0755-z
======
grok2
It's hard to keep up with advances in scientific knowledge -- this paper seems
to hypothesize that Vitamin D deficiency is a symptom of inflammation in the
body rather than the cause of any issue and recommends not supplementing with
Vitamin D! Go figure -- this after all the recent popularity of testing for
Vitamin D deficiency and prescribing Vitamin D supplementation.

